# Où obtenir Xcode avec Lion?



## Keikoku (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

sur le site du zéro j'apprend à utiliser le C++ depuis aujourd'hui.

Dans les programmes conseillés, pour mac ils invitent à utiliser XCode.

Seul problème, ils expliquent que pour l'obtenir il faut lancer le cd d'application du mac.

Mais vu que j'ai téléchargé Lion, je suis sensé m'y prendre comment .-.?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Céroce (25 Novembre 2011)

Télécharge-le sur le Mac App Store (aussi).


----------



## Keikoku (25 Novembre 2011)

omfg j'aurais peut-être du y songer seul

Merci!


----------



## zedd93 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai donc essayer de le télécharger sur l'App Store mais le téléchargement ne veut pas ce lancer, je ne c'est plus quoi faire :/

Je suis sur Lion, mes CD d'installation sont ceux de Snow Leopard.

Cordialement zedd93


----------



## grumff (27 Novembre 2011)

T'as essayé un bête reboot de l'ordi, juste au cas où ? T'as pas de problèmes pour télécharger d'autres applications sur l'appstore ?


----------

